# Kentucky Bound



## funboy30189 (Dec 8, 2004)

Looking for a club or land to lease in west kentucky. Any info will be appreciated


----------



## 308 WIN (Dec 9, 2004)

*West Kentucky*

Just Found A Couple Of Nice Looking Tracts, 285 And 341 Acres, One In Crittenden And One In Caldwell County! It Says The Lease Rights Are Available For $10 Per Acre, But I Wont Know For Sure Until I Call. Keep Your Fingers Crossed And I Will Get Back As Soon As I Find Out!


----------



## Deano (Dec 9, 2004)

I would be interested also in a kentucky lease,A friend of mine is working on a 800 acre lease in kentucky also .I'll keep ya'll posted


----------



## funboy30189 (Dec 10, 2004)

*thanks*

thanks guys. I'll be waiting to hear from yall.


----------



## 308 WIN (Dec 15, 2004)

Talked To The Owner Of The Land And He Has Several Tracts For Lease! A Few Of Us Are Planning A Trip To Check It Out, Possibly Jan.8, Anyone Interested?


----------



## funboy30189 (Dec 15, 2004)

Definately,
PM for contact info.   isnt that the last weekend of ga season?


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll tell you one thing.While I was up there I would ride around and ask for permission from different farm owners.They are still a few left up there that will let a man hunt at no charge.If yall was to find a bigger track like 800+ let me know I would join a lease.


----------



## funboy30189 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks dawg for the info


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 31, 2004)

*Crittenden County*

OK guys, you just found the best place to hunt in the country. I was keeping it a secret these past 12 years, but you found out.
Crittenden County has the largest deer and racks that I have ever seen, bar none...
I took a few guys up there one year. One of them had a pair of those night vision binoculars. He and his buddy observer 2 17pointers in a field one evening. You read that right, Two 17 pointers! These guys thought they died and went to heaven. One is a VP of a Microsoft software company and the other a software sales Director. I know that these guys can hunt almost anywhere and they agree that this is the best place.
Another great place is off the Green River in Western Ky. It's free to hunt there. Just go to Kentucky Hunting on the internet and look it up.
Rich


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Dec 31, 2004)

Rich I have hunted Green River WMA this year.  Bloodtrail and I spent one week up there the first week of November, right before gun season.  The weather was terrible, warm and raining, with the exception of the last morning so I have a hard time forming and opinion of that place because I didn't get to hunt it under ideal conditions.  I will say this, it is difficult hunting it with a bow, at least the area we hunted, because most if not all of the WMA is flood plain for the green river.  You may find a great spot but there won't be a tree within a couple hundred yards big enough to hang a stand.  If you were good at bowhunting on the ground you may be more successful then most.  In that one week from the stand Bloodtrail and I say one deer, I saw a 130in 8 pt the last in evening in about 30mph winds.  I rattled him up to 50yds but he wouldn't come the few extra yards I needed.


----------



## funboy30189 (Dec 31, 2004)

Sorry about the weather on yall's trip. but at least yall seen a good one


----------

